# Re-homing Delia...



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

This is a decision I’ve been struggling with for over 6 months now. The urine smell in my basement finally became impossible to cover up. She just kept marking and marking, no matter what we tried. We moved the litter upstairs a couple months ago and she’s been great. As for the carpet in the basement…well…it’ll cost us $3000 to replace and I don’t know when we’ll have the money saved up to do that. In the mean time, 1/3 of our house is unlivable.

While she hasn’t had any urge to spray upstairs, now my hard wood floors are getting ruined from all the litter dust. And I sweep almost 10 times a day just to keep up with it. I can’t afford to have another floor ruined.

And then there is Oliver….just like I, he really enjoyed having his litter in the basement. It was sooo private for him. And the boxes were in my unfinished, cement floored, utility room. It was so easy to control the litter in there and was such an ideal place for the litter boxes.

So, I want the litter back in the basement, however, Delia isn’t allowed to go down there….

I found a lady in my town to take Delia. She was looking for a female cat, 4 years old, fixed, de-clawed, and it would be the only cat in the house. PERFECT fit! But, after I e-mailed pictures of Delia to this lady, she never e-mailed me back. I’m not going to pursue someone who doesn’t show interest….

But, I did find finally someone who is willing to take Delia even after the urinating issues she’s had….Scroll down to find out who it is. 
















It’s my PARENTS! As you might now, they had a kitty get hit by a car a couple months ago, so Delia is kind of going to be the “replacement”. Rather, my mom is ok with taking on another cat because it still keeps her total count of kitties at 4. She has 3 other kitties, that are around 13, 12, and 10 years old. One of them is going to get along great with Delia! The other two will probably just leave her be. Delia is going to be so happy to get away from Oliver and into a home where she can actually cuddle with the others!!!!

My parents live about 7 hours away from me. The transition will take place the first weekend in March. I’ll be staying with Delia for 2 nights at her new house…just to ensure she has some familiarity.

A part of me is sad, of course, that my sweet baby is no longer going to be with me but I could not have asked for a better place for her to go! So please, no one feel bad for me. This is the best decision for Delia, Oliver, and my carpeted and hardwood floors! This is the best it could have turned out! Just please pray that Delia “behaves” at her new home and uses her litter box 100% of the time. 

I’m sure my parents will update me with tons of pics!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so happy for you, Heather. I know you've been anguishing over this for a long time. And it turned out for the best that this other person flaked.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Heather:
I am very sorry about Delia having to be re-homed.
I hope you don't take this the wrong way, I am just curious ok? 
How is re-homing her going to put a stop to her spraying problem?, if she has a spraying issue, wouldn't that continue not matter where she is at?
I am just afraid she will be constantly re-homed


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks Marie!

Hypertweeky - I had Delia for two years at my home back in Illinois. She never had one issue with spraying. I then moved to Kansas and she started immediatly spraying in this house, but only in the basement. And, since I have closed her off from the basement the past two months, she hasn't sprayed anywhere else in my house. Those three examples makes me think it was something in my basement that she didn't like. Maybe a previous owner kept a pet down there that did the same thing?

If I don't re-home her, what do you suggest? I feel I've tried everything. Do I just continue having a cat in my house that is going to pee on every space of carpet in the basement?

I don't think she'll continue getting re-homed. I'm not going to just hand off a cat with issues like that to just anyone. That would kill me...I couldn't do it. The agreeance with my parents is that I take her back if she sprays and then I'll go from there with what to do...

Honestly, people get a bad taste in their mouth when they hear "re-home" but it's not always a bad thing. And I know Delia...I know she will transition just fine. She loves everyone and as long as she's getting attention in her new home, she probably won't even think twice about where me and my hubby are. She'll adapt very well.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Heather thanks for answering my question, I didn't know she didn't have this issue before!
I wasn't trying to make you feel bad, I didn't have the full story so I couldn't understand you.
I am very glad Delia will be happy with your parents, do they live close by?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

The live about 7 hours away but I go home and visit as much as possible. I love my parents and my 4 sisters live in the same town...they are my best friends! Delia is going to love it there...she's going to get so much attention.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm so glad its worked out for both you and Delia . Thats excellent news Heather!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Heather102180 said:


> there...she's going to get so much attention.


I bet she will!!  
4 sisters? wow! That is so cool, I have 3 brothers and 2 sisters, I wish they lived in Colorado, unfortunately they are on the other side of the pond :roll:


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm so glad your folks are going to take Delia, Heather, she will have a wonderful home and you will still get to see her . I know how hard it is to make a decision like this, I rehomed my first lovely cat Sasha with my sister as she was being traumatised by Willow who was beating her up. She was so depressed she had almost become a hermit in the spare room and even though I had had her longer and she was a lovely little girl, Willow is as you know a handful with a terrible vicous temper and I knew I would never be able to rehome her. The best thing was to rehome Sasha even though she was my first furbaby and I felt terrible doing so. It was the right decision and she has completely changed into a happy, playful loving kitty and i am sure it will be the same for Delia.....best wishes to her and her new grandparent parents


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am glad it worked out this way, Heather. How wonderful that you will still be able to see her.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Re-homing is not a 'dirty word' when done properly and for the right reasons. You've obviously thought this out and discussed it thoroughly with your parents. It's great that they're willing to take the chance on Delia and I hope it all works out great. Sounds like the best solution for all of you.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Boy Heather youve really had to face diffacult issues with both kitties. My heart goes out to you. I think this is the best possible solution since you know she will be with family. I know you never impulsively do anything and go the extra mile for your kitties. Sending good energy as Delia transitions to her perfect home.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Its so sad  , but I'm glad that she'll be with other kitties to play with. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Heather, I'm so glad your parents can take her. Rehoming a cat must be heart-wrenching...  But it sounds as if it will be better for everyone in the long run, and you still get to see her and know how she's doing


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

that is so great that your parents can take her, it will be great that you will be able to visit her


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Lisa 216 said:


> Heather, I'm so glad your parents can take her. Rehoming a cat must be heart-wrenching...  But it sounds as if it will be better for everyone in the long run, and you still get to see her and know how she's doing


my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, tomorrow is the big day! Driving Delia to Illinois to her new home.

Even though Oliver has never been fond of her at all, do you think he'll notice she is gone and do you think it'll have any affect on him?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im sure he will. Maybe search the house for her. I hope the trip goes smooth. keep us posted. Your a good mom.


----------



## Cook (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad you found a good home for her, hoping everything goes well for the transition for both Delia and Oliver!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I had to rehome my cat Lily a couple of years ago. I took her in as a stray and she didn't get along with my other cat at all and I tried everything in the book to make it work. It was a hard decision but knew it would be better for all of us in the long run to re-home Lily. I wish you all peace, and hope things work out for Delia in her new home.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know she's going to a great home, but I also know this is going to be a hard weekend for you, Heather. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

This sounds like the best possible outcome, considering what you were dealing with. Everyone should have such a great alternative as their own parents! I think it'll work out great for everyone.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, I'm back from the hand-off! I opened the door to my house today and pretty much cried when only one kitty came to greet me rather than two.  

The drive was pretty hectic. She pooped 3 times and barfed once. Poor thing was scared and car sick. I shut her in one of my parents' bathrooms for Saturday evening and through the night. Sunday is when I let her have the run of the house. She met all 3 cats and saw the feral that my mom feeds outside. None of the cats attacked her but they were scared just like she was. Poor Delia was GROWLING which I've really never heard her do. She was just so scared. But last night she slept with me and this morning was doing even better. Only one of the cats seems half way interested in her and the other 2 just ignore her. So this is good! 

I'll post a picture of Delia on her new favorite chair at my parents' in the "Meet My Kitty" section.

Overall, the transition was rocky but she's doing good so that's all that matters.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know this was so hard for you, Heather. {{{{hugs}}}

**hopping over to Meet My Kitty**


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im glad she got to sleep with you there. Im sure it made the transition easier on her. I bet in no time she will be comfortable & fit in just fine! I know it had to be hard on you. But you did it for her. She will be a happy little girl there. Im going over to see her picture now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I rehomed a kitty that I brought home as a friend to Cinderella. She was so mean to Cinderella that her hair was falling out in tufts and she was losing weight. So I should have just kept the new kitty and to heck with Cinderella's mental and physical health?

There are exceptions to every rule. Sometimes the kindest thing you can do for everyone is make a change. My kitty went to a new home where she was the only cat and loves being in charge.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I disagree. Sometimes that is not possible with certain cats and certain homes. I don't believe in keeping a pet (cat, dog, horse) in a situation that is unhappy for it when it could find happiness in a different home.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

When a cat starts marking and not using its box correctly its their way of trying to telling us they are very very unhappy. Alot of times its the dynamics with other cats or dogs or people in a household. 

Ive seen it in my own cat with dealing with certain foster cats or too many foster cats. :roll: The best possible answer is to change things for them that would bring balance back into their lives.

Rehoming into a good home is the best solution. Keeping them within your family seems to me as the _best possible solution._


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

> If the carpet in the basement is alredy ruined, why not move the litterbox down there? It's not like she can do any MORE damage to it.


Yes, she could have done more damage...I'm not paying nearly $3000 to put new carpet down and have her mark on it all over again...



> I would personally never bring myself to rehome one of my cats, they are my babies, and I wouldn't care if the did a poo on my keyboard 3 times a day... But that's just me I guess.


I used to say the same thing until I was put in this situation...

I think I said this earlier in the thread but "re-homing" shouldn't always be coined as such a horrible term. I did this for DELIA...not for me. I know she'll be much more happier at my parents house than here once she gets used to their house.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Mvjnz....have you ever been in this situation? I have....and I understand the stress levels that affect everyone involved; humans and cats. 

You can't force cats to get along or even tolerate each other and living in a situation where you have to keep them separated is extremely difficult. I seriously thought about rehoming Kobi when he was picking on Callie. But I also knew that Callie was sick and wasn't going to be around for much longer. The 6 months I spent keeping them apart was extremely stressful and heartbreaking. 

Heather has worked on this situation for years and has finally come to the conclusion that Delia needs to live somewhere else. She made the decision out of love for her cat, not love of her carpet.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sometimes it's best to know the whole story before passing judgment. I know that Heather is already heartbroken. I wouldn't want to add to her sorrow.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Mvjnz said:


> There are other ways to solve such problems than rehoming. There are ways to make cats become friends, and if all else fails, keep them in seperate parts of the house.


Sometimes re-homing is the one and only option. Heather would have gone though every other option imaginable before re-homing Delia. We know because she has discussed Delia at length on this board.

I'd rather re-home a cat than keep it in a situation that makes it unhappy every time.

I'm glad its going well for Delia, Heather. And of course the best bit is being able to visit


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

I had to look at it from the cats point of view. Imagine being in a house where your housemates would simply slap you whenever the mood struck them. Wouldn't it get upsetting really, really fast? Heather did more work and research in rehoming Delia that most social services offices do in placing children. 

And now, with Delia being happy in her new home, and Heather's household calming down, I am quite happy with her decision.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I truly appreciate everyone's support during this tough time! <<hugs>>


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Heather102180 said:


> Well, I'm back from the hand-off! I opened the door to my house today and pretty much cried when only one kitty came to greet me rather than two.
> 
> The drive was prettyre her. So this is good!
> 
> ...


Oh Heather honey, I am sorry you and Delia are having such a hard time, it isn't easy to re-home your cat, but I am sure she will be very loved by your parents, after all they gave birth to you :wink: 
I love her picture, THANK YOU!!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Update from my mom: 



> Delia is doing fine. Today is "pill day"...I put it in a pill pocket and also included a few tiny pieces of Buddig turkey as an incentive because she tried to eat some of that yesterday, but she turned up her nose at it. So I will try again later. Her litter box had two big round clumps in it. I am thinking she might be using the other boxes for the other duties! Smart cat! I have put some of her litter into the other boxes, just so she knows they can be used, too. There is still growling and hissing and encounters, one with John's claws taking a swipe yesterday, but overall, not too bad. She just now came into the embroidery room. Leary is sitting at the base of the Neo, and gave an unfriendly meow to her, but didn't rush up or hiss, and neither one of them growled or hissed. Delia took her position in the window ledge to see out. So it is kind of a fragile truce at the moment!!!


Guess it could be worse! I think they'll all get along once things calm down a bit.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

So far, so good, sounds like.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Ugh...so today my mom found cat pee on one of her plastic storage bins.   I'm sure it was probably Delia. She hopes it wasn't...as she has become attached to Delia. I even got a webcam today and hooked it up and my mom hooked hers up and she showed me miss Delia. 

I told my mom to keep an eye on it, as I don't want her house to end up like mine....spent 4 hours tonight ripping up new carpet, padding, baseboards, tack strips, since we are paying $2000 to get it all replaced tomorrow...

Ugh, when it rains it pours!! All these cat problems!!  

I feel bad for my mom though! Oliver bites her. Delia pees in her house. Her stray "Mean Cat" was trapped and uthinized today. AND to top it off, today would have been my Grandma's (my mom's mom) 90th b-day. 

WHY does it all happen at once!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mean Cat was PTS?  

I'm so sorry you and your family are going through all of this.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

> Mean Cat was PTS?


Yes. It was the only option. I'll post his story in Rainbow Bridge later.

Thanks for the sympathy. Rough time with my family and cats lately!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear all that is happening, Heather. I know what you mean, though -- it all happens at once. Don't you find yourself thinking, if I could just have 3 consecutive months of no cat problems, I'd be such a happy camper?

I really hope Delia peeing at your Mom's was just an aberration. When stuff like that would happen with Rookie on and off, we finally reached a point where we just accepted that's the way she was, and did our best to repair the damage. It's tough, though.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Poor you. If it was Delia I hope it was just a one off incident.

It never just rains does it.

[[[[hugs]]]]


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry that things are so rough right now, and big hugs about Mean Kitty.


----------

